# Churri, chorbo... ("amoureux" coloquial)



## chics

Hola. 

Una amiga me cuenta que tiene un nuevo novio y le quiero hacer un poco de presión para que me lo presente y las amigas le podamos dar el visto bueno. En castellano le diría algo así: "¿y cuándo nos presentas a tu churri?" y ella respondería "pero no le llames _churri_"... 

Pero como es francesa, y para demostrarle mis progresos, me gustaría hacerlo en francés, y luego seguirme refiriendo un rato a él como "tu chorbo" para hacerla rabiar. El problema es que no lo sé decir en francés. 

Busco una palabra que sea _novio_ o _ligue_ o algo así pero muy coloquial, y sólo se me ocurre _amoureux_ o _ton cheri_... 

Merci.


----------



## yannalan

Ton petit copain, ton chéri ?


----------



## mllefraesp86

Moi, je dirais mon amour, mon choux.


----------



## DearPrudence

mllefraesp86 said:


> Moi, je dirais mon amour, mon choux.


Puedes llamar a tu novio así pero no le puedes decir a tu amiga:
*"(Comment va) ton amour / ton chou ?"*

Me gusta "*ton chéri*"  (muy de moda al momento aun entre los jóvenes) o "*ton (petit) copain*". Y "*ton amoureux*" no está mal tampoco


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

- ton mec / ton jules. Ça ne se dit plus ? 

Au Canada: ton chum


----------



## grandluc

Alors, tu me le présentes quand, ton (nouveau) mec?


----------



## DearPrudence

Cintia&Martine said:


> - ton mec / ton jules. Ça ne se dit plus ?


Si, si, bien sûr, je n'y pensais plus  C'est juste que je n'aime pas trop "mec", ... et "jules" non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Chics, mi _Larousse_ dice para *chorbo, ba:* _fam_. *mec, gonzesse*.

Un saludo

P.D.: _¡Pero qué bicho que eres!_  _Pobre amiga._


----------



## mllefraesp86

On ne dis pas 'gonzesse' souvent en France.  

Je vais voir ton nouveau copain quand?


----------



## Tximeleta123

mllefraesp86 said:


> On ne dis pas 'gonzesse' souvent en France.
> 
> Je vais voir ton nouveau copain quand?


 
Gracias por la aclaración Mllefraesp. 

Iba a ponerle a Chics que me parecía bien para *mec* pero *gonzesse* me sonaba antiguo. Si pienso en una "_gonzesse_" me imagino una mujer (luciendo escote) del tipo que se describe en "El Quijote" en una taberna de la época. 

¿Estoy muy equivocada?

No ésta exactamente pero algo así (con menos cara angelical)


----------



## mllefraesp86

Exacto Tximeleta123, 'gonzesse' suena un poco antiguo.  pienso que el mejor es 'mec'.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gracias de nuevo.

En mi humilde opinión, la frase que nos ofreces:
Je vais voir ton nouveau copain quand? sería la de "uso normal". 
Creo que carece del tono irónico y del matíz que busca Chics. Pienso que _*mec*_ se acerca más (aún sin tener la chispa de _churri_).

Un saludo


----------



## DearPrudence

Tximeleta123 said:


> Iba a ponerle a Chics que me parecía bien para *mec* pero *gonzesse* me sonaba antiguo. Si pienso en una "_gonzesse_" me imagino una mujer (luciendo escote) del tipo que se describe en "El Quijote" en una taberna de la época.
> 
> ¿Estoy muy equivocada?
> 
> No ésta exactamente pero algo así (con menos cara angelical)


No estoy de acuerdo. Y tengo que añadir que "gonzesse" sólo es para una mujer (no estaba segura que sea claro). 
Como lo dice el CNRTL, es una palabra "argotique, populaire" para "mujer". De verdad, no me gusta mucho. Todavía se dice pero ça manque un peu de classe   No me gustaría que alguién me llame así:* "Hey, t'as vu la gonzesse / meuf là-bas ?" "C'est ma gonzesse / meuf"*. Beurk !


----------



## mllefraesp86

dearprudence, t'as raison.  J'ai completement oublié que nous parlons d'un homme.  Mais quand-meme, t'es pas d'accord que le mieux est 'Je vais voir ton nouveau mec quand?'


----------



## Tximeleta123

DearPrudence said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Y tengo que añadir que "gonzesse" sólo es para una mujer (no estaba segura que sea claro).
> Como lo dice el CNRTL, es una palabra "argotique, populaire" para "mujer". De verdad, no me gusta mucho. Todavía se dice pero ça manque un peu de classe   No me gustaría que alguién me llame así:* "Hey, t'as vu la gonzesse / meuf là-bas ?" "C'est ma gonzesse / meuf"*. Beurk !


 

Pero...¡si estamos de acuerdo!. Tal vez no me he explicado bien. He copiado lo que ponía en mi diccionario tal y como venía:

*chorbo, ba:* _fam_. *mec, gonzesse =>* es decir; chorbo (masculino) chorba (femenino).
¡Claro que gonzesse es sólo para mujer! 

He copiado tal cuál venía en el diccionario, para darle más información a Chics, aunque élla solo preguntaba por el masculino. 

Pido disculpas si éso os ha confundido. 

Un saludo


----------



## GURB

Hola
Si quieres *hacerla rabiar* como dices, entonces le dices como te lo sugiere Martine. Alors, tu me le présentesquand* ton Jules*?
*Mec *est de loin le plus courant de tous mais ne la fera pas enrager.


----------



## DearPrudence

mllefraesp86 said:


> dearprudence, t'as raison.  J'ai completement oublié que nous parlons d'un homme.  Mais quand-meme, t'es pas d'accord que le mieux est 'Je vais voir ton nouveau mec quand?'


Je ne mouillerais pas  C'est peut-être une question de mode.
De plus, je ne suis pas sûre de comprendre les subtilités de "churri".
*'Je vais voir ton nouveau mec quand ?'* est tout à fait correct, familier . Donc, cela répond à la question. C'est juste que je ne le dirais pas mais c'est pas interdit bien sûr 


> Si pienso en una "_gonzesse_" me imagino una mujer (luciendo escote) del tipo que se describe en "El Quijote" en una taberna de la época.


 No estaba de acuerdo con esto. Sé que hablada de "chorba".
Pero me parece que "gonzesse" es una palabra bastante moderna y que no podría convenir para describir este tipo de mujeres. Pero de nuevo, no estoy segura de saisir toutes les subtilités du mot "chorba" 

Je laisse la parole aux pros


----------



## lufemaar

masculino:keum femenino:meuf del argot francés en verlan, es lo que más se lleva ahora......


----------



## chics

¡Hola! Muchas gracias, acabo de reconectarme y no esperaba tantas respuestas... ¡Siento el retraso!

Efectivamente, *DearPrudence*, no puedo llamar "mon amour" al novio de mi amiga  ¡y menos delante de ella! Me arriesgo a, al menos un puñetazo en el ojo... y otro en el otro ojo de _mi _"mon amour" si se entera. La pregunta es como llamar al novio de _otra_ persona. ¿Creeis que _ton cheri_ está bien entonces?

_Copain, mec_... son de uso "normal", según oigo por aquí. Sería como "tu chico" ¿no? Quiero aclarar que normalmente yo tampoco voy llamando _chorbos_ a los novios ¡y pobre del que oiga que se refiere a mí como _la churri_ del mío! 

Yo sólo quiero usarlo un día o dos, extraordinariamente... para sonrojar un poco a mi amiga, que de todos modos está tan contenta que no se va a enfadar (mucho). 

No me importa que sea vulgar, si es un poco gracioso. _Ton Jules_? ¿De dónde viene eso? ¿Qué matiz tiene?

Me apunto también "gonzesse" para la próxima víctima con novia... 

Ay, conocía _meuf_ pero no _keum_, gracias.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## GURB

Si c'est pour la taquiner ou la faire enrager c'est à ma connaissance le seul terme ironique parmi tous ceux qu'on t'a cités. Voir TLF:
*2.  *_Pop. _[Gén. précédé d'un poss.]    Amant ou mari. Synon. pop. _homme, mec, type.    __C'est mézigue, ton Prince charmant, ton Jules, que tu poirottes depuis cent piges _(STOLLÉ, _Contes, _Belle au bois dormant, 1947, p. 2). _C'est comme ça qu'elle est quand elle a un jules, dit Zazie, la famille ça compte plus pour elle _(QUENEAU, _Zazie, _1959, p. 13).


----------



## chics

Pues voy a usar _ton Jules_. 
Gracias.


----------

